# Speaking of Kadee Couplers



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I love the slack action of the 830s.

I have been experiencing a problem with my 830s gear box rubing on the inside of my wheels.

Has any one body mounted the coupler head it's sefl?

I want this to be a temp fix.

I do not want to replace all my 830s. 

JJ


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

What kind of cars, and what diameter curves? I'm pretty sure I can run on 8 footer diameter with USAT Ultimate Series cars and Kadee 830s without the gear box rubing (although the smallest curve I have at home is 10 foot diameter). I've done Kadee mounting without a gear box on locomotives, but I'd imagine mounting 830s with the slack action without a gear box would be tough.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just cut away some of the coupler box JJ, you can slice off quite a bit, cut an angle into the back corner of each one to match the angles of the wheels. 

By the way, you must have some pretty tight curves. 

Greg


----------

